# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mountains of Muscle!

## lpicken

Check out this link and tell me what you think! Quite interesting indeed, gotta love that synthol! However, I think their is some photoshop'n going on here, except on Marcus. God, that man is a beast!!


http://www.freewebs.com/obuteco/fortoes.htm

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

holy sh^t are all of those real?

----------


## lpicken

I think the last 3 are fake because if they weren't then those guys would be household names.

----------


## 1zach4

they are ALL fake

----------


## lpicken

> they are ALL fake


How so? A part of me wants to believe they are real.

----------


## takedownII

those are kind of cool, most are fake, the ones of ruhl are real though

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

All photo shopped without doubt.

----------


## takedownII

> All photo shopped without doubt.


what? the one of Ruhl isn't

----------


## skeldno

Why cant you beleive there real????

There not that big! Im at least double there size!!!
LoL

----------


## Mista Massive

you can see how photo shopped they are.

post some real pics

----------


## lpicken

> you can see how photo shopped they are.
> 
> post some real pics



Geez, sorry. The ones of Ruhl look pretty real and if they are photoshopped it is not by much. As for the others I guess it is for entertainment purposes only.

----------


## takedownII

here is ruhl, the ones of him are not photoshopped...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGVNHLHJ-YM

----------


## Zelos

all are shop shop shhop etc ....
Easy to see ........
How can you believe they're true !

----------


## Superhuman

They are all photoshopped! Geez

----------


## takedownII

i agree, but the one of ruhl is not!!! it can't be, check the link on my last post. if it is shopped then it's not by much, and what would be the point then?

----------


## nalbano34

Ruhl is a freakin' beast....his may be real. The guy pulling the truck could be too I would think.

----------


## nalbano34

Well...maybe not.

----------


## skank

Ruhl is huge, but not that huge. All fake.

----------


## takedownII

somebody PLEAAASSEE agree with me that ruhl's is real damn it! i dont know why, but it is bothering me! did no one see my link? he's the same size in the pic as he is on the video! 

c'mon!!!!! :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## GV315

the link is not working

----------


## takedownII

^^^what happened when you clicked it? it worked for me? oh well, i'll try to find a new one.....

----------


## takedownII

does this one work???

http://muscleandmight.com/index.php?...d=70&Itemid=79

----------


## thetank

the one of ruhl sitting down at a contest is photoshopped..the one in a tank top with his wife might not be

----------


## Superhuman

No he is not the same size in the video!!! They are all unequivocally and undoubtedly fake

----------


## Zelos

agree , totally not the same size !

----------


## Anavar Man

Lets hope that anabolics in the future do not allow us to become that crazy looking. Ruhl is a beast..

----------


## Big

agreed. Ruhl is definitely a monster, but these pics look too much like they should be in a cartoon.

----------


## Zelos

did you see him in last olympia ?
he has a big pb with his legs.

----------


## Geeezer

Sorry Bro ,Ruhl is shopped too.
Ruhl is a beast though.

----------


## Johny-too-small

God, cool to look at but so so fake!

----------


## Timm1704

quite honestly i find it hilarious that anyone even thought for one second that ANY of those pics were real

----------


## maxiimus

fake as  :Wink:  but funny shit  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nalbano34

> quite honestly i find it hilarious that anyone even thought for one second that ANY of those pics were real


Shit, guess I fit that.....had me for at least 30 seconds.

----------


## 2009camaro

those are all hideously fake

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

i just thought they might be cuz some of them look like they're almost at my level. i guess thats not really possible tho.

----------


## S.P.G

lol cool pics, but yes they are all shopped, they used CS3 you just got to tools and use the "bloat tool" its very easy, I used it on a pic of my girlfriend and made here boobs bigger lol

ppl that think they are real cant follow bodybuilding to closely.

----------


## lpicken

> lol cool pics, but yes they are all shopped, they used CS3 you just got to tools and use the "bloat tool" its very easy, I used it on a pic of my girlfriend and made here boobs bigger lol
> 
> ppl that think they are real cant follow bodybuilding to closely.



Interesting to know. I guess the "bloat" tool is how Muscletech makes all their "before and after" pictures. Is their a "ripped and shredded" tool, so I can doctor my myspace pictures?  :7up:

----------


## S.P.G

> Interesting to know. I guess the "bloat" tool is how Muscletech makes all their "before and after" pictures. Is their a "ripped and shredded" tool, so I can doctor my myspace pictures?


LMAO seriously youd be surprised!!! have you not got Photoshop its amazing i cant leave it alone but i would never doctor my pics just feels wrong some how.

----------


## Timm1704

> LMAO seriously youd be surprised!!! have you not got Photoshop its amazing i cant leave it alone but i would never doctor my pics just feels wrong some how.


dont lie dude, just admit that you shopped that photo in your avvy, its not even you on that bike is it?!

hehehe

----------


## Decoder

The picture of ruhl sitting is shopped.

----------


## kaberle_15

They are all fake but all cool to look at

----------


## BoxerTricks07

there all fake except the one of ruhl in the gym, but the others are defo fake

----------


## amateur88

the last one is definately photoshopped, since when did verne troyer (minime) get that big???  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ricky23

> the one of ruhl sitting down at a contest is photoshopped..the one in a tank top with his wife might not be


i think youre right -

----------


## ProEvoDanny

you can tell there crappy fakes.

----------


## Cousinbutch

I've seen the training video that the second Ruhl pic is from, if they shopped it it was pointless and they barely did anything.

The reason he looks like retard in the picture, is because he looks like a retard.

----------


## gbrice75

Real or fake, I have no idea why anybody would ever want to look like that. Serious body issues man...

----------


## gladmax

All pics are shopped

----------


## 1981

It's fake.

----------

